# Liberty Asset Management



## jetttxyz (12 May 2008)

A report, carried in the Sunday Times 11th May, said "Friends First is in dispute with the four former owners of Liberty Asset Management......"
No other newspaper carried this report.
Can anyone shed some light on this?
Could someone elaborate?


----------



## oldtimer (12 May 2008)

*Re: Liberrty Asset Management*

Gosh, you got me worried now. I have a bond with them due to mature next year. Have looked at their website - not much help there - rather vague. Can anybody post the above mentioned article or elaborate?


----------



## jetttxyz (13 May 2008)

*Re: Liberrty Asset Management*

There may be cause for unease, Oldtimer, depending what sort of investment you have.
I was sold an ISTC and some people in the know have said property investments have not come to promoted expectation.
It would be worthwhile to read the ST article because there is a lot of information between the lines.


----------



## Conan (13 May 2008)

*Re: Liberrty Asset Management*

My understanding is that this dispute has to do with the purchase price paid by Friends First to the former shareholders of Liberty and the earn-out conditions.
It should not affect investments through Liberty as such.


----------



## oldtimer (13 May 2008)

Thanks Conan, that is some comfort. I bought a Capital Bonus Bond, 100% secure with lock-ins every 6 months. Was doing well up to last October - the last time i got an update. The Bond is based on a basket of 20 stocks. I presume it has fared badly over the past 6 months but the gains up to then are ''locked in.'' Was due a semi annual update in April but no sign yet. Think I will give them a ring. Can anybody post the Sunday Times article or is there somewhere i could get it?


----------



## citrus (26 Nov 2008)

Liberty Asset Management claims to be _an independent and diversified financial services providers_. But they get a commision on what they sell.
So how independent are they?


----------



## Dave Vanian (27 Nov 2008)

A vast majority of financial products sold in this country are sold on commission.  Liberty is far from unique in this respect.

In theory, fee-based advice from an Authorised Adviser should get you independent advice...but only if you go to a GOOD AA.


----------



## mercman (27 Nov 2008)

citrus said:


> Liberty Asset Management claims to be _an independent and diversified financial services providers_. But they get a commision on what they sell.
> So how independent are they?



They get a commission all right but from previous dealings with them they are as upfront as you will find. Read my posts in the Investments section of AAM, it will advise all on Tied Agents and dealings with a particular company in question. As they go Liberty are ok.


----------



## markowitzman (27 Nov 2008)

ditto mercman have dealt with them in a couple of property deals and found them good.


----------

